# Sumar 2 Señales (para Tacometro digital)



## broko (Jul 8, 2010)

hola gente, muy interesante esta seccion de electronica, no la habia mirado antes, bueno el tema es el siguiente:

la cosa esque le compre un tacometro digital al auto, un cors, tiene doble bobina, es de chispa perdida , es la bobina que tiene 3 cables (2 negativos y 1 puesta a masa) la cosa que cuando pongo el tacometro en cualquiera que sea los 3 cables, me marca la mitad de las revoluciones del motor. hice un arreglo de diodos, lo cual puse los 2 diodos en la misma direccion en que iba la señal, los probe y tampoco funciono, ya que si probaba los diodos por separado la señal andaba y funcionaba, pero cuando realizaba la union de los 2 diodos, el tacometro se me iba a 0, y raro ya que ambos negativos dan señal, debe ser que alfinal se anularon las señales, intente conectar el tacometro al sensor de cigueñal,  y tampoco, va a 0 el tacometro

entonces lo que quiero saber es como construir con algun amplificador operacional alguna pequeño circuito de manera que me sume las dos señales que tiran ambos negativos y de esta manera me marque las 1000 rpm que tiene el motor en relenti. 

de ante mano muchas gracias por sus colaboraciones


----------



## JoniDf (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola si es de 3 cables tiene 1 positivo y 2 negativos ! no probastes de identificar el cable que alimenta el tacometro del tablero original del auto ?


----------



## hdk (Jul 19, 2010)

hola, si es un tacometro orland rober podes setearlo en 2 cilindros para que mida correcto, ahora si es el americano o el chino no se si se podra o si vendra algun adaptador


----------



## arcontrol2008 (Nov 20, 2010)

a mi me pasa lo mismo alguien tiene algo para esto gracias


----------



## fcsnaj (May 5, 2012)

arcontrol2008 dijo:


> a mi me pasa lo mismo alguien tiene algo para esto gracias



Tengo el mismo problema. Tengo un Orlan Rober Competicion con su correcta instalación de alimentación. Lo que hice fue tomar la señal de uno de los negativos y setearlo a 2 cilindros al Tacometro pensando q de esta manera funcionaria. Lo q sucedio fue ponerse la aguja en 0rpm y luego al darle arranque el vehiculo me quedo funcionando en 2 cilindros como si quedara a masa una de las bobinas.


----------



## arcontrol2008 (May 5, 2012)

broko dijo:


> hola gente, muy interesante esta seccion de electronica, no la habia mirado antes, bueno el tema es el siguiente:
> 
> la cosa esque le compre un tacometro digital al auto, un cors, tiene doble bobina, es de chispa perdida , es la bobina que tiene 3 cables (2 negativos y 1 puesta a masa) la cosa que cuando pongo el tacometro en cualquiera que sea los 3 cables, me marca la mitad de las revoluciones del motor. hice un arreglo de diodos, lo cual puse los 2 diodos en la misma direccion en que iba la señal, los probe y tampoco funciono, ya que si probaba los diodos por separado la señal andaba y funcionaba, pero cuando realizaba la union de los 2 diodos, el tacometro se me iba a 0, y raro ya que ambos negativos dan señal, debe ser que alfinal se anularon las señales, intente conectar el tacometro al sensor de cigueñal,  y tampoco, va a 0 el tacometro
> 
> ...




hola lo que podes hacer es usar los diodos como lo colocaste uno en cada señal y lo conectas al verde del tacometro .. pero ahi mismo en el cable verde ponele una r de 1k a positivo 12v , ahi tiene que funcionar ..


----------



## JoniDf (May 5, 2012)

Hola habria que probar con la configuracion en 4 cilindros y tomando la señal de un solo cable !
Saludos


----------



## gmola (Abr 29, 2013)

Para encendido del tipo DIS es medio jodido lograr que no t marque la mitad, yo lo probé en un escort zetec con los diodos y me pasaba exactamente lo mismo. La solución fue buscar la ECU que por lo general esta al costado de donde van los pies del acompañante para el lado de la puerta, googlear la ficha técnica según el modelo de la ECU y fijarme el diagrama de pines y conexión, ahí vas a encontrar el pin que larga la señal para el tacometro. No hay manera de errarle. Suertee.


----------



## sebastian alex (Ago 25, 2013)

hola esto es muy facil yo se los voy a explica todos los vehiculos que no vengan con una sola  bobina dan problemas para instalar tacometro lo de los diodos no sierve lo que tienen que hacer es pinchar un cacle que sale de la ecu que envia la señal correcta de las rpm cada modelo va en distintos pines hay que averiguarlo por modelo yo ya lo e hecho antes en hyundai accent que son de dos bobinas cualquier duda pregunten saludos


----------



## karincete (Mar 13, 2014)

Yo tengo un problema similar tengo un geo metro que tiene dos bobinas cuando conecto la linea del tacometro cualquiera que sea no marca nada. ayuda sera bien recibida gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2014)

Cada bobina tiene 2 conecciones , probaste en las dos ?

Pusiste una resistencia de 10 k en serie con el cable del tacómetro ?


----------



## arcontrol2008 (Mar 14, 2014)

karincete dijo:


> Yo tengo un problema similar tengo un geo metro que tiene dos bobinas cuando conecto la linea del tacometro cualquiera que sea no marca nada. ayuda sera bien recibida gracias.



hola esa bobina capas que tiene modulo integrado adentro y cuando le conectaste el tacometro capas lo conectaste en la señal y no al - de cada bobina por eso no te marca nada el tacometro , si podes subí una foto de la bobina


----------



## balaroja124 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Adrian y soy nuevo en este foro.

Mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy limitados por no decir casi nulos. Requiero de vuestra ayuda porque me gusta mucho la mecánica y recientemente hemos montado un encendido electronico en un vehiculo clásico.
Es muy diferente del funcionamiento del sistema tradicional, funciona a la perfeccion pero tenemos un problema y es que no nos funciona el cuenta revoluciones. Con el sistema tradicional de serie (distribuidor de platinos y bobina para los que controlen algo de mecanica), la señal del cuenta revoluciones la toma del borne negativo de la bobina, toma los pulsos cada vez que los platinos abren y cierran para dar paso a la corriente hacia las bujias, y el reloj cuenta revoluciones coge esos pulsos y los transforma a señal analogica para hacer que se mueva la aguja.
Pues bien, con el nuevo encendido no tenemos una bobina sino dos. Si conecto del negativo un cable solo al cable del cuenta rpm, me marca solo la mitad de las revoluciones, y si conecto los dos negativos juntos al cable del cuenta rpm, me las marca bien pero se me queman las bobinas porque se comunican, cuando una cierra la entra la señal de la otra. Total, que buscando por internet, he visto que la gente monta este sistema con diodos para evitar esa conexion de ambas, pero en mi coche ese esquema no funciona (ya me habian advertido que este sistema no funciona en todos los vehiculos, no se el porque).
Consultando me han dicho que lo mejor que puedo hacer es coger solo la señal de uno de los cables y poner un duplicador de pulsos, asi la señal que llega al cuenta revoluciones es la que debe ser. No tengo ni idea de si estos duplicadores existen en el mercado, o habria que hacer algun circuitillo en el que se pueda conseguir que los pulsos que salgan sean justo el doble de los que entran.

A ver si alguien me puede echar una mano, estoy desesperado con este tema y me corre prisa terminarlo ya que tengo que pasar la ITV en breve

Muchas gracias por adelantado
Un saludo


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 23, 2016)

Podria ser un 555, pero no se so en altas rpm puede llegar a funcionar... http://www.foroselectronica.es/f53/circuito-generar-dos-pulsos-cierre-contacto-1521.html


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 23, 2016)

Hola, dices que el cuenta R.P.M. es analógico?
Pues habría que ver, si es posible duplicar el valor de alguna resistencia de referencia. Eso podría indicar el doble que corresponde, compensando la mitad de lectura de datos.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 24, 2016)

Buenas noches.

Se puede pensar en alguna solución...   quizás modificando el Indicador de RPM... pero en cualquier caso, no te preocupes en la ITV no revisan el Tacómetro.

Sal U2


----------



## balaroja124 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hola, gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Queria comentaros, que indagando por internet, he encontrado circuitos simples dobladores de frecuencia, y no se si me valdrian pero se asemeja bastante a lo que quiero hacer. Es decir, que la señal de pulsos que sale sea el doble de la que entra.
La tension en el coche es de 12-13 voltios, mientras que la frecuencia que entra entiendo que es:
- A ralenti: 900rpm = 15 rps
- A pleno regimen: 8000 rpm = 133 rps

Entiendo que el circuito deberia funcionar bien en cualquier regimen para que siempre funcione bien el tacómetro. Seriais tan amables de asesorarme de si los siguientes esquemas me pueden funcionar y de como hacerlo?.
Quiero uno lo mas sencillo posible, ya que como comentaba anteriormente, mis conocimientos de electronica son muy limitados. O quizas haya alguna pieza en el mercado que haga esto sin necesidad de complicarme la vida haciendo un circuito?, es que no lo se.
Os agradezco mucho vuestra ayuda, ya que es un asunto que me corre bastante prisa y que he de solucionar cuanto antes. Os dejo a continuacion los esquemas que he encontrado:


Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Mar 27, 2016)

Yo haría un circuito de entrada para cada bobina y luego juntaría las señales resultantes con una puerta OR o algo así.


----------



## balaroja124 (Mar 28, 2016)

Me puedes dar mas datos Scooter?, mis conocimientos de electronica son muy limitados. La solución de hacerlo con diodos no funciona, por eso pensaba coger la señal solo de una bobina y duplicarla.
Como es el sistema de una puerta OR que comentas?, como se instala y que solución me proporciona?. Muchas gracias por la ayuda y disculpa mi ignorancia

Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Mar 28, 2016)

No se como funciona tu circuito con una señal, pero hay que poner dos circuitos de entrada y luego juntarlos con una simple puerta OR después de tratar la señal, no al principio.


----------



## balaroja124 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hola compañero, gracias por tu ayuda.
Poseo dos bobinas, ambas con dos cables, un cable de alimentacion positivo con 12 voltios, y uno "negativo" que es el que le manda la señal para abrir y cerrar y dar paso a la chispa que alimenta las bujias,  no se si me explico. Pues bien, de estos dos negativos, se supone que se han de coger los cables que van para el cuenta rpm. Cogiendo uno solo, me marca la mitad de las rpm, pero cogiendo los dos y uniendolos marcaria bien las rpm pero se comunican las bobinas y se queman. Me propusieron la solucion de poner un diodo en cada uno y unirlos, asi se supone que funciona en la mayoria de coches a los que les adaptan este tipo de encendidos, sin embargo en el mio no funciona, debe ser debido al tacómetro que lleva que no es compatible.
Total, que como con un cable solo me marca la mitad, lo que me propuso un mecanico es coger esa señal de un solo cable y ponerle un duplicador, asi la señal que llega al tacometro es la misma que si la mandasen los dos cables. Cacharreando por internet, es cuando vi los circuitillos simples de doblador de frecuencia y creo que me podrian servir, pero como estoy bastante pez en esto de la electronica no se como hacerlo, ni donde adquirir estos elementos.
Comentar que estoy contemplando la idea de contratar a alguien que me haga este circuito y pagarle lo que corresponda, ya que estamos comenzando a montar encendidos de este tipo en diversos vehiculos y me urge bastante el solucionar esta cuestion.
Quedo a la espera de tus comentarios
Gracias

Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Mar 28, 2016)

Usa optoacopladores, así seguro que "no se tocan"


----------



## balaroja124 (Mar 28, 2016)

Te refieres a unir los dos cables de bobina en un optoacoplador de estos que comentas?, eso es un sustitutivo de los diodos?, no se que funcion tiene. Disculpa mi ignorancia...


----------



## Scooter (Mar 28, 2016)

Ignorancia la mía que apenas se de que estás hablando, solo me lo imagino
Pon un esquema de como lo montas ahora y hablamos.

Otra opción es buscar un tacómetro "tarado" diferente, los motores con menos cilindros marcan can mas vueltas con menos chispas.


Así sin muchos datos se me ocurre algo así. Con este circuito ambas bobinas están totalmente separadas eléctricamente.


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 28, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Ignorancia la mía que apenas se de que estás hablando, solo me lo imagino
> Pon un esquema de como lo montas ahora y hablamos.
> 
> Otra opción es buscar un tacómetro "tarado" diferente, los motores con menos cilindros marcan can mas vueltas con menos chispas.
> ...



Esta buena la idea, hay que ver si no se deforma la señal y la lee/interpreta...yo calculo que tiene que andar


----------



## Scooter (Mar 28, 2016)

Claro, es que sin conocer la señal tampoco se puede calibrar mucho ese circuito, faltan todos los valores.

Si es alterna con dos PC814 y dos resistencias...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 28, 2016)

Deberías estudiar el funcionamiento del tacómetro, quizás sea mucho más simple modificarlo que añadir más elementos.


----------



## balaroja124 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hola compañeros, la idea de modificar el tacomentro no la podemos contemplar, ya que estamos montando encendidos de este tipo para varios clientes y se han de montar sobre el tacómetro original.

A continuación os paso dos esquemas, primero el esquema original de funcionamiento de la bobina de mi coche, y segundo, el esquema con diodos sacado de internet y que debería de funcionar pero que en mi tacómetro no funciona. 
Mucha gente poner los diodos y los une como en la segunda imagen, pero con los diodos como comento no funciona y si los uno sin ellos, el cuenta rpm marca bien pero me quema la bobina.
La tensión que le entra a la bobina, es de algo mas de 12 Voltios en continua por el cable rojo, mientras que los amarillo y gris, mandan pulsos segun corresponde para el orden de encendido de las bujias.
Si supieseis decirme en base al esquema adjunto, como poner los optocaptadores o el esquema doblador de frecuencia en uno de ellos os estaría muy agradecido.

Un saludo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 29, 2016)

Siendo así, voto por la idea de Scooter de colocar una función OR optoacoplada.
Antes de descartar la alternativa de utilizar los diodos, deberías chequear cómo es la señal.
Tal vez, debas invertir ambos diodos y conectar la resistencia en modo pull-up.


----------



## balaroja124 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hola compañero, creo que vamos acotando el circulo, te comento. La solucion que me propones ya la probamos. En un vehiculo como el mio y tacometro de epoca marca Jaeger este sistema funciono, mi coche con el mismo cuadro pero marca Veglia no funciono, no me digas el porque...
Lo que hicimos fué montar el siguiente esquema que creo que es como me indicas y en su coche iba bien, no se porque en el mio no, por eso estoy buscando otra solución...


----------



## Scooter (Mar 29, 2016)

Con los optoacpladores debería de ir.
¿De que niveles de tensión son las señales?


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 29, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Con los optoacpladores debería de ir.
> ¿De que niveles de tensión son las señales?



Hola scooter; Los niveles de tension rondan entre los (dependiebdo rpm) 8v-12v-13,5v... osea, cuando no hay disparo en bobina, la alimentacion que viene desde la bateria pasa por la bobina y va al tacometro





balaroja124 dijo:


> Hola compañero, creo que vamos acotando el circulo, te comento. La solucion que me propones ya la probamos. En un vehiculo como el mio y tacometro de epoca marca Jaeger este sistema funciono, mi coche con el mismo cuadro pero marca Veglia no funciono, no me digas el porque...
> Lo que hicimos fué montar el siguiente esquema que creo que es como me indicas y en su coche iba bien, no se porque en el mio no, por eso estoy buscando otra solución...



Hola, creo que si no mal interprete un par de mensajes mas arriba, esa configuracion no funciono...


----------



## balaroja124 (Mar 29, 2016)

Funciona en los cuadros de una marca pero no en los de otro, no se porque.

En otro foro me han comentado la idea de poner los optocaptadores a ver, por probar no pierdo nada.


----------



## balaroja124 (Mar 31, 2016)

Entiendo por tanto que el esquema deberia quedar algo como esto?.
Solo me quedaria saber si es asi y de cuanto han de ser las resistencias.
Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Mar 31, 2016)

Las resistencias de la derecha vale con una sólo. Entre 270 y 4k7.
Las de la izquierda, 270 Ohm cada una.
Depende de las señales puede que necesites conectarlo de un modo o de otro, dando pulsos de positivo o de negativo según sea necesario.
Opto vale casi cualquiera 4n25, til111, pc817.
El pc814 lo bueno es que tiene entrada de alterna, si la señal de la bobina es alterna fundirá los diodos led de dentro del opto. Tendrás que poner un diodo en antiparalelo con el led del opto para que se trague los semiciclos contrarios. También puedes poner un led y así lo ves.


----------



## balaroja124 (Abr 1, 2016)

Hola compañero, muchas gracias por las indicaciones.
Con lo del diodo en antiparalelo te refieres a algo como lo de la imagen que adjunto?, eso habria que hacerlo con cualquiera excepto con el pc817 sino he entendido mal verdad?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 3, 2016)

Si, es eso. Pues depende de como sea la señal. Si es continua no hace falta. Si es alterna si.
Si es continua tienes que acertar con la polaridad. Por eso soy fan del 814; no lo puedes poner mal


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 4, 2016)

hola, mira, este es un oscilograma de como es la señal de disparo:







asi que estaria bien implementar e que vos decis por esos picos que pasan al otro cuadrante


----------



## Scooter (Abr 4, 2016)

Si es el oscilograma superior, a lo mejor hay que poner un opto "normal" porque lo mismo mide el doble de pulsos (que en el fondo es lo que se pretende, je je je)

Que hable el interesado, sin conocer las señales involucradas no se puede diseñar un circuito.


----------



## Jocde (Nov 2, 2017)

Hola a todos.
¿Al final funcionó?


----------

